# Grafikprogramme, wer die wahl hat, hat die qual



## Flypaper (3. März 2005)

Erstmal zu meiner Person, ich hab keine Ahnung von Grafikprogramme und Grafikerstellung.
Doch ich hab mich entschlossen einfach mal damit anzufangen um mein Horizont zu erweitern   

Nun meine Frage, welche Software ist für ein totalen Anfänger geeignet ? Wie ich mitbekommen habe gibt es ein unterschied zwischen Pixel und Vektorgrafik. Womit sollte man anfangen ? Wenn man 3D Grafiken erstellen will, ist es besser erst mit 2D Grafik anzufangen und sich dann da einzuarbeiten oder soll man direkt mit 3D Grafik anfangen ?


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. März 2005)

Ich wuerde sagen, du faengst am besten erstmal mit Photoshop (unbezahlbar) oder Gimp (kostenlos) an..

damit kannst du 2d-bilder erstellen 

Da lernste erstma die grundlegen sachen der Bildbearbeitung/erstellung.

Dann irgendwann zu C4D oder 3DSM wechseln und 3D-Grafiken erstellen-


----------



## blue lord (20. März 2005)

Kannst anstatt mit PS auch mit Paint Shop Pro 9 anfangen. 
Das Programm kostet nur ca. 80 - 90 €, arbeitet mit Pixel- und Vektorgrafiken und es hat einen Malsimulator. Desweiteren liegt ihm Jasc Animation Shop 3 bei.


----------

